# coyotes and fences



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I live just south of medina square. There's a big field with a woodlot about 100yds from my patio. I see a fair number of deer cruising around all year. Saw a yote cross the field one morning a week ago. I just saw him again next to the neighbors house. It snuck along the side and across his patio and then back towards the woods. My yard is chain 
link fenced all the way around. We have a 6lb dog. Any reason to worry that it would jump the fence and go after her? She doesn't venture out into the yard in this weather, but it still concerns me. I know its their mating season about now. What do you think?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

billk said:


> We have a 6lb dog. Any reason to worry that it would jump the fence and go after her?


Long story short, yes.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

It appears, from the 2010 article below, that this dog was inside a fenced area.

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2010/03/10/story-westerville-dog-attacked.html


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Think its time to knock on a door and ask about setting a few snares. This one seems to have picked our area as his home. Looked to be pretty good sized.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Double check, if you're within the city of Medina, I'm not sure if you can legally snare or hunt. If you were in the township, you should be ok. Just ensure you're not going to get pinched.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Was thinking about that very problem last night...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

billk said:


> . I know its their mating season about now. What do you think?



1; I don't think,,,, It wants to mate with your dog 
2; lol,,, you can always catch your neighbors 'Free-roaming' cat in a have-a-heart trap. Put it out for BAIT. Stick that yote with a nice quite arrow.


OR
Call the game commish so YOU don't get busted. They LOVE to pay the nuisance trapper to eradicate the problem. 
Your $$$$ at work.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Doboy said:


> 1; I don't think,,,, It wants to mate with your dog
> 2; lol,,, you can always catch your neighbors 'Free-roaming' cat in a have-a-heart trap. Put it out for BAIT. Stick that yote with a nice quite arrow.
> 
> 
> ...


I am a NWCO and the homeowner/landowner is responsible for payment to the NWCO. The DOW does NOT pay NWCO fees.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

billk, keep a close eye on your dog... They do come around when the female dog is in heat and will snatch and kill any competition to them. My St.Bernard (175 lbs +) had a yote pegged to the ground one night. Got them apart but had to go through all of my dogs shots records to make sure they were up to date.

We have a lot of new people moving out in our area (country). Their small dogs turn up missing and I hate to tell them a "yote" probably got it.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I live close to Hang Loose and have never seen a coyote in my area. I have a little dog and let him out 2-3 times at night hopping he turns into coyote food but no luck. I have tried to give him away but I think everyone is afraid of my wife. I really like the dog I just don't want a dog we travel too often and the Pet Palace charges $50 a day for boarding, and my kids all live out of state. To visit the grandkids it may cost $500 just to board the dog.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

if it doesn't pee or poop in the house, we could cut those cost ...our boys(son and grandson)(dogs) like visitor's ....no palace, but they all get lovin


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice offer ironman172.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Could it happen Possibly. Especially if there is some thing they can climb on an round the fence. But never seen or heard of one jumping a four foot fence. Lots of rumors on coyotes. THey are not much more then a regular dog. They eat veggys mostly and small rodents. But when starving will attack a small animal. But in a urban setting its rare. Plenty of food in those places. 
I live on 3.5 acres about 1/4 - 1/2 mile out side the city limits. We have a few coyotes here also and hawks, owls,eagles, and turkey vultures. We also have 2 tiny toy poodles and a cat. Also have chickens. The neighbors has cats and dogs. None have come up injured or disappeared. Been here about 7 years. I did see a large hawk get a ground hog. Now none of my property is fenced. 
Much of the talk of danger are from people who shoot coyotes and people with deep fears of any thing they dont know and understand. I use to hunt southern ohio for over 20 years. Many many large groups of coyotes. Have seen them in the same area many times and never seen a deer attacked. But they will eat any animal they find killed. It was usually domestic dogs we seen kill deer not ever a coyote. Although they may kill a weak almost dead one i would guess. I know many will disagree. Im 60 years old and have hunted woods with bears, bobcats, coy dogs and domestic dogs. And id worry about the domestic dogs the most. Very unpredictable as they were dumped and haven't learn to survive. So always hungry and dangerous in packs.


----------

